# Poppy has a cough



## PoppyLove (May 26, 2014)

We had to take Poppy to the vet today. She started coughing yesterday afternoon and by the evening it had become pretty persistent. After a very disturbed night we decided to take her to the vet for fear that she may have caught kennel cough - she seemed to have the loud hack and the retching that is typical of kc. 

Thankfully our vet seems fairly certain it is not kennel cough, but simply a cough. Poppy has no temperature and with the exception of being a bit sleepy today (she was up half the night) she seems fine. The vet did prescribe anti-b's just in case and has advised us to give her children's benylin cough syrup (which we always have in the house anyway).

Has anyone else had any experience of a dog with a cough - if so how long did the cough last, and are there any helpful tips or home remedies we can use?


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I would just give her some quiet days and avoid walks until a few days after she is better as things tend to be easily passed on. Not sure if you use a harness normally but pressure on the throat from the collar can sometimes also make them cough.

Honey is useful sometimes for soothing sore throats.

It is fairly common in pups and they usually get over it quite quickly with no real ill effects.


----------



## PoppyLove (May 26, 2014)

Thank you.  Reassurance is so nice when these little worries crop up.

We walk her with a harness already and have taken precautions to keep her away from other dogs. Steve walked her mid-morning when there was no-one around, and I'm going to take her to the Sowe Common this evening where there is plenty of space to avoid other dogs. Short walks only. Unfortunately we are on holiday as from Friday and Poppy is staying with my parents and their five dogs (she was originally going to stay with the in-laws but there was a change of plans). My parents dogs are all healthy and fairly young (6 years being the eldest), but it's not ideal as she'll probably spread her germs. Hopefully, as the other dogs are all adults, their immune systems will cope better. Still feeling a but bad though .

I'll try her on some honey and yoghurt later. Ta x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Hope she gets well soon. I would just let her take it easy for a few days until her cough settles a bit. Just keep a close eye for another symptoms which could come along like eyes tearing, nasal discharge, lethargy, temperature. 

Our vet told me when Lola had KC that it was a very old term and that dogs can get different coughs, some which require treatment and some which don't, they don't tend to treat a cough unless there are additional symptoms. Depending on bacteria or virus causing cough. Lola was not given an treatment either but I gave her warm honey at night to help sooth her throat. It did take a few weeks for her cough to settle but she was always well in herself. 

I think it's reassuring that vets are no longer rushing in with antibiotics, means when antibiotics are really needed there's more of a chance they will work.


----------



## PoppyLove (May 26, 2014)

Hi Ruth, I'm in total agreement about the use of anti-bs, and our vet only prescribed them as Poppy was going to be staying at my parents. We'd be holding off otherwise (as I always do with the kids). 

Benylin seems to be working a treat at the moment. 

Imposing rest will be the tricky thing.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

PoppyLove said:


> Hi Ruth, I'm in total agreement about the use of anti-bs, and our vet only prescribed them as Poppy was going to be staying at my parents. We'd be holding off otherwise (as I always do with the kids).
> 
> Benylin seems to be working a treat at the moment.
> 
> Imposing rest will be the tricky thing.


Make sure you brush those teeth too with the benylin and honey if you try it out.


----------



## PoppyLove (May 26, 2014)

Will do. Thanks Ruth.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

There is a fair chance the older dogs will all be fine so don't worry too much. My friends pups had a bad cough earlier in the year and none of the older dogs got anything at all. Last year it was Chances turn when kennel cough was rife in Leamington area and again none of the older ones caught anything


----------



## PoppyLove (May 26, 2014)

Well we think it may be bacterial after all as Poppy is virtually 100% this morning after two doses of anti-bs. No coughing over night and only a couple of 'light' coughs this morning. She is a different dog! She is so happy to be feeling better - we have a crazy pup this morning.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Great stuff! She must have an infection if antib is working! Great!!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Yay! Glad to hear Pippy Poppy is feeling chipper


----------

